#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Raipur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

​*
NIT Raipur Year of Establishment:* 1956.

*NIT Raipur Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Raipur Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.
*
CONNECTIVITY:* 

*Nearest Airport:* Swami Vivekananda Airport, Raipur
*Distance from Airport:* 12km
*Nearest Railway Station:* Raipur Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station:* 5km

*NIT Raipur Branches In Engineering:

*
Biomedical EngineeringBiotechnology EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringCoastal Planning and EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringEnvironmental EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringEnergy TechnologyGeomatics EngineeringIndustrial EngineeringInformation TechnologyManufacturing EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringMining EngineeringSustainable EngineeringTextile TechnologyNanotechnologyWater Resources Engineering
*
National Institute of Technology Raipur First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014. 
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Architecture*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3079
5598

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
8760
13707

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
14038
32110

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
24623
31311

Open Rank
All India Candidate
1328
2225

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
2491
4197

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
67739
67739

SC Rank
All India Candidate
9648
10808

ST Rank
All India Candidate
14900
17742

*Bio Medical Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
24294
85060

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
748647
748647

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
95903
111763

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
235880
258920

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
270843
274000

Open Rank
All India Candidate
16961
26579

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
285349
285349

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
33093
39502

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
475934
475934

SC Rank
All India Candidate
94045
126537

ST Rank
All India Candidate
204131
205349

*Bio Technology Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
47219
76062

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
87760
95389

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
212065
256075

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
261157
261495

Open Rank
All India Candidate
17273
25267

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
317587
317587

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
27933
36665

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
483309
483309

SC Rank
All India Candidate
122571
129639

ST Rank
All India Candidate
175846
219997

*Chemical Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
20866
49454

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
51809
81696

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
672748
672748

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
203037
226049

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
236787
253802

Open Rank
All India Candidate
14156
16821

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
232003
232003

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
23518
25913

SC Rank
All India Candidate
87640
90815

ST Rank
All India Candidate
147493
161015

*Civil Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
13936
41971

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
521373
521373

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
43669
58266

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
79738
172857

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
115158
142250

Open Rank
All India Candidate
9751
14714

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
17770
19888

SC Rank
All India Candidate
73637
82885

ST Rank
All India Candidate
93706
101193

*Computer Science & Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
3743
20515

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
552139
552139

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
25844
52068

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
83488
177289

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
129319
186171

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5253
9225

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
155542
155542

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
10228
15404

SC Rank
All India Candidate
53156
71763

ST Rank
All India Candidate
115874
126985

*Electrical Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
14567
31917

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
528867
528867

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
35376
54118

OBC PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
631070
631070

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
58370
157517

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
110097
126296

Open Rank
All India Candidate
8910
13064

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
165238
165238

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
15237
18806

SC Rank
All India Candidate
74636
82730

ST Rank
All India Candidate
79460
98807

*Electronics & Tele Communication Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
19955
40256

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
677288
677288

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
54806
63205

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
108393
199441

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
121333
191994

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5991
11738

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
93643
93643

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
13112
18665

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
189540
189540

SC Rank
All India Candidate
27857
85451

ST Rank
All India Candidate
102208
117709

*Information Technology*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
24919
51925

Open PwD Rank
Home State Candidate
572737
572737

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
63187
84553

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
182698
218798

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
188487
197369

Open Rank
All India Candidate
11469
14480

Open PwD Rank
All India Candidate
28690
28690

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
18855
23255

SC Rank
All India Candidate
83886
94372

ST Rank
All India Candidate
128857
134612

ST PwD Rank
All India Candidate
855103
855103

*Mechanical Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
11640
17997

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
19345
35955

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
88459
131260

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
112875
115110

Open Rank
All India Candidate
10095
12592

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
13212
17165

SC Rank
All India Candidate
52731
73446

ST Rank
All India Candidate
101580
112151

*Metallurgical Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
44246
67205

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
67945
85789

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
126435
220922

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
183049
201425

Open Rank
All India Candidate
16136
22221

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
27017
31871

SC Rank
All India Candidate
107195
116604

ST Rank
All India Candidate
154375
172712

*Mining Engineering*




Open Rank
Home State Candidate
23148
59683

OBC Rank
Home State Candidate
60225
77569

SC Rank
Home State Candidate
176387
211136

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
148411
165698

Open Rank
All India Candidate
15738
22696

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
25323
30335

SC Rank
All India Candidate
68266
106612

ST Rank
All India Candidate
131912
150556



* To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments*

*
FEE STRUCTURE:
*
*Institute Fees*
*S. No.*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

01
Tuition Fee
70000

02
Caution Money (One- time)
2000

03
Alumni (One-time)
250

04
Registration Fees
250

05
Identity Card (One time)
100

06
Library fees
500

07
Sports fees
250

08
Institute Magazine
100

09
Internet & Computer Maintenance fees
300

10
Training & Placement
250

11
Student Aid Fund
50

12
Main Exam fees for Academic Year
2000

13
Students Safety Insurance
450

*Total*
*76500*


*Hostel Fees*
*Particulars*
*Amount*

 Caution Money
1000

 Hostel Management & Maintenance
1500

 Mess Advance (to be paid in two equal instalments)
20000

 Hostel Rent
3000

 Electric & Water charges
1700

* Total*
 *27200*



*PLACEMENTS*:  Placements statistics 2015


*NIT Raipur Campus & Intra Facilities*:

*Campus:* 

The Institute, located in Raipur, the Capital City of Chhattisgarh State, is spared over an area of 100 acres. Raipur city is well connected with Mumbai, Delhi, Chennai, Visakhapatnam, Nagpur & Bhubneshwar by regular flights and is on the main Howrah- Mumbai railway line route. The institute is 5 km from Raipur railway station and 14 km from airport on NH-6, the Great Eastern Road. The state of chhattisgarh is a mineral rich state having enormous potential for development with seemingly inexhaustible natural resources of coal, iron ore, lime stones, dolomite, tin, gem-stones and other minerals. Many industries, such as those of cement, steel, steel alloy, mines etc., are located in the vicinity of the institute giving it a unique advantage for industry-institute interaction in various disciplines of engineering.


*Central library:* 

Library is a repository of resources that create a fundamental change in education. Adequate electronic resource facilities empower and enrich the higher education system in meeting the best academic needs.Users are able to access e-resources either by local or
remote locations. In this paper, we consider only electronic resources available at National Institutes of Technology (NITs) libraries across the country. The electronic resources consist of online journals databases,CD-ROM material and audio/video course materials. The
survey finds majority of libraries use 11 to 15 number of online journals databases, whereas 25 per cent libraries have the facility of more than 16 number of online journals databases. Very few libraries (20%) indicate that they have less than 10 online journals databases at their end.Eighty five percent of libraries have the facilities resourceful CD-ROMs /DVDs form. About 90 per cent of libraries obtain audio/video course materials.This
study also reveals the zone-wise performance among NIT libraries in India with respect to electronic resources availability. The South zone (75%) libraries have better off in comparing to the other zones libraries.


*NIT Raipur Hostel & Mess Facilities:* 

The institute has 5 boys and 1 girls hostel, within the campus. The institute also manages one additional girls hostel adjacent to campus. A 60-seat girls hostel is under construction adjacent to existing girls hostel within the campus. A plan for construction of a new hostel block for boys is under process. Each hostel is self-contained with amenities such as common room and a dining hall with mess. All the hostel rooms are adequately furnished. Each hostel has a capacity to house about 100 inmate students. Administrative head of each hostel, the warden, is a senior faculty member. Additionally, one caretaker/matron for each hostel exists to manage the day-to-day affairs of the hostel. Each hostel has different students working committees, mess committee, magazine committee, games committee, cleanliness committee etc. Each committee is responsible for specific aspects of hostel affairs. Separate hostel administrative section exists in the institute to manage the hostel matters. Two hostel blocks of 100 seat each, for the boys will be available for the first semester students and will be allotted on the basis of the merit. Lists for hostel admission will be declared after receiving the hostel admission forms by the hostel administration.


*NIT Raipur Address:* 

National Institute of Technology Raipur G.E. Road, Raipur Chhatisgarh  492010 INDIA.





  Similar Threads: NIT Surat btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Hamirpur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Raipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Raipur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

